# audio/audacity don't build for me again



## YuryG (Jul 27, 2021)

Now I again can't upgrade audio/audacity from ports. The errors are strange cause they are C++-standarts compiler-related errors 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:18:46: error: non-const lvalue reference to type 'Track' cannot bind to a value of unrelated type 'NoteTrack'
   Track &GetTrack() const override { return *mpTrack; }
                                             ^~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:26:19: error: member access into incomplete type 'std::__1::shared_ptr<NoteTrack>::element_type' (aka 'NoteTrack')
      if ( mpTrack->IsSelected() && time >= t0 && time < t1 )
                  ^
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/Track.h:41:7: note: forward declaration of 'NoteTrack'
class NoteTrack;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:6:
In file included from /usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/../../../ui/TimeShiftHandle.h:14:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/functional:501:
/usr/include/c++/v1/type_traits:1419:59: error: incomplete type 'NoteTrack' used in type trait expression
    : public integral_constant<bool, __is_base_of(_Bp, _Dp)> {};
                                                          ^
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/../../../ui/../../AttachedVirtualFunction.h:198:15: note: in instantiation of template class 'std::__1::is_base_of<Track, NoteTrack>' requested here
         std::is_base_of< typename Overridden::Object, Object >::value,
              ^
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:57:28: note: in instantiation of template class 'AttachedVirtualFunction<MakeTrackShifterTag, std::__1::unique_ptr<TrackShifter, std::__1::default_delete<TrackShifter> >, Track, AudacityProject &>::Override<NoteTrack, AttachedVirtualFunction<MakeTrackShifterTag, std::__1::unique_ptr<TrackShifter, std::__1::default_delete<TrackShifter> >, Track, AudacityProject &> >' requested here
template<> template<> auto MakeNoteTrackShifter::Implementation() -> Function {
                           ^
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/Track.h:41:7: note: forward declaration of 'NoteTrack'
class NoteTrack;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:6:
In file included from /usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/../../../ui/TimeShiftHandle.h:17:
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/../../../ui/../../AttachedVirtualFunction.h:197:7: error: static_assert failed due to requirement 'std::is_base_of<Track, NoteTrack>::value' "overridden class must be a base of the overriding class"
      static_assert(
      ^
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:57:28: note: in instantiation of template class 'AttachedVirtualFunction<MakeTrackShifterTag, std::__1::unique_ptr<TrackShifter, std::__1::default_delete<TrackShifter> >, Track, AudacityProject &>::Override<NoteTrack, AttachedVirtualFunction<MakeTrackShifterTag, std::__1::unique_ptr<TrackShifter, std::__1::default_delete<TrackShifter> >, Track, AudacityProject &> >' requested here
template<> template<> auto MakeNoteTrackShifter::Implementation() -> Function {
                           ^
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/work/audacity-minsrc-3.0.2/src/tracks/playabletrack/notetrack/ui/NoteTrackShifter.cpp:57:70: error: unknown type name 'Function'
template<> template<> auto MakeNoteTrackShifter::Implementation() -> Function {
                                                                     ^
1 warning and 6 errors generated.
```
I'm on FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE r370123 amd64 with
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.1-0-gef32c611aa2)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's the successful build log on the FreeBSD build clusters, perhaps it's of use: http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/122amd64-default/e8cfea34d340/logs/audacity-3.0.2_1.log

(Note that you need IPv6 to able to access it)


----------

